# primary master user password



## crystalr (Mar 25, 2014)

i got a dell inspiron 2650 from thrift store and it wants a HDD password please help


----------



## crystalr (Mar 25, 2014)

can you help


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Two posts and you broke two forums rules.
http://www.techguy.org/rules.html


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

we cannot help with passwords - as described in the rules , *Squashman* posted the link 
closing post


> Passwords - Please do not ask for assistance with (or ways to bypass) a forgotten or unknown password, personal identification number (PIN) or any other type of access code that may be required on a computer, mobile device or web site. As there is no way to verify the actual situation or intent, no assistance will be provided and any such threads will be closed.


----------

